# food Color in soap making?



## Moonday (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi
there is some sort of colors in our country shops that have names similar: E124 or E104 or E110 or E102 etc.This colors are used for cooking and coloring cakes! Can I use of them in CP soap making? I test Turmeric and wasn't useful!!!


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 20, 2014)

It is safe to use food coloring in soap, however they will usually morph (change to a different color) when used in cold process or hot process soap.  Also be aware that adding too much will color the lather of the soap and may stain washcloths.

I use turmeric in my soap for color successfully.  First I mix it with oil and heat it up, then put it all in a mason jar with a lid.  Leave it for two weeks or more shaking the jar daily.  I can then use a small amount of the oil in my soap for color.


----------



## seven (Jul 20, 2014)

food coloring also doesn't lasts as long and is prone to fading. i made a few soap cupcakes and place them in a plate in the living room where there is natural light during the day. the ones that have food coloring faded faster.


----------

